# Wareham PD



## MVS (Jul 2, 2003)

Anyone have some insight about the Summer PO gig in Wareham??


----------



## MVS (Jul 2, 2003)

???????


----------



## Joe B (Aug 21, 2002)

RPD931 said:


> Anyone have some insight about the Summer PO gig in Wareham??


I dunno, sounds like you're "sucking canal water". - Capt.Paul


----------



## pickels (Jul 1, 2002)

Joe B said:


> RPD931 said:
> 
> 
> > Anyone have some insight about the Summer PO gig in Wareham??
> ...


 :L: :L: :L: Now that's funny!


----------



## Irishpride (May 5, 2002)

Did anyone here apply for the summer PO job? If so have you heard anything yet?


----------



## Southside (Sep 4, 2003)

jmooney said:


> Did anyone here apply for the summer PO job? If so have you heard anything yet?


I know a girl who was hired for it and she is already in the R/I Academy.


----------



## Mikey682 (May 2, 2002)

I applied three months ago and didnt hear back from them.


----------



## pickels (Jul 1, 2002)

Mikey682 said:


> I applied three months ago and didnt hear back from them.


Mikey,
you know you'll like your other summer job where you got hired better! :wink:


----------

